

Ask HN: How long does GoDaddy sit on a domain after it expires? - codegeek

I have a domain name in sight that has expired on Dec 16th but godaddy (previous owner registered on godaddy) continues to keep it as &quot;This domain name expired on 12&#x2F;16&#x2F;2013 and is pending renewal or deletion&quot;. Is this normal ? I tried to click on &quot;buy it&quot; and it wants me to pay $70 for it. Is there a timeline by which the domain should be released or is this a godaddy trick ?
======
jlgaddis
This is a well-known process that most, if not all, registrars adhere. Use the
googles.

When a domain expires, the registrant has a "grace period" in which they may
renew it (at regular price) without penalty. IIRC, this is ~30-45 days.

After this, it goes into a "redemption period" (I don't remember how long this
is) where it is basically in limbo. I believe that some/most registrars will
still allow you to regain control of the domain during this stage, although at
a _MUCH_ higher cost.

Eventually, the redemption period is over and there is a short period (5-7
days?) before the domain is finally released and available for registration by
anyone.

FWIW, I just looked up a .net domain (these timelines sometimes vary by TLD) I
had that expired 27-Oct-2013. It is currently still in the "redemption
period". Same thing for a .org domain that expired on 28-Oct-2013.

I wouldn't expect for the domain to be released and available for you to
purchase any earlier than 1-Feb-2014.

